# different ways to spell?



## annie00

WE ARe from south lousisiana and we have choosen Beaux Michael for a boy and Bentley Elizabeth ... the names are set would like yalls advice on the names and spelling?


----------



## hubblybubbly

I like both names.
Personally I would spell it beau, but that's just me.
X


----------



## LoraLoo

hubblybubbly said:


> I like both names.
> Personally I would spell it beau, but that's just me.
> X

Same as this x


----------



## annie00

thank yall!!! may i ask why not the x?


----------



## Mickey1994

I like them, but I prefer the spelling "Beau."


----------



## fides

annie00 said:


> thank yall!!! may i ask why not the x?

Beaux is the plural of Beau, so to me i read it as "beaus." don't know why the other ladies said so, but that's just my opinion. :flower:


----------



## Adela Quested

fides said:


> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> thank yall!!! may i ask why not the x?
> 
> Beaux is the plural of Beau, so to me i read it as "beaus." don't know why the other ladies said so, but that's just my opinion. :flower:Click to expand...

Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## kleinfor3

I agree with everyone else!


----------



## annie00

Bc we r from Louisiana and our last name is Boudreaux So it goes together.. 

It doesn't 
After we r having a gi... So bentlie Elizabeth


----------



## Mummy2B21

I dont like made up.ways pf spelling peoples.names to me it just looks like the parents cpuldnt spell properly so i would say your spellings are the way i.would.have them.apart from Beaux i would name him Beau.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Congratulations on your daughter! Love the name! I'd stick with the Bentley spelling.


----------



## leahsbabybump

i like names to be spelt correctly unless it causes a problem with pronunciation.
I love it spelt as Beau and Bently 

My sons name is not spelt as it should be but thats because its an arabic name and im not arabic so changed the spelling to make it easier on the british tongue ikwim


----------



## Seity

I like the middle names. I'm not a fan of made up spellings. I know it's not (always) true, but it instantly gives me the impression they can't spell. :shrug:


----------



## sowanted

I'd spell boy's name 'Beau' (without 'x' because Beau+x is plural...beauty vs beauties).

I'd go with Bentley for the girl's name spelling.

I prefer the middle names much more though...Beau Bordeaux is too rhyme-y for me. And to me Bentley is a posh car with a capped driver and a wealthy businessman sitting in the back whose selling of stocks and shares contribute to bloody fingers of child labourers in the developing world!


----------



## annie00

Thank y'all so much... 

It's official I can't change it my nanny is making my diaper bag and wipe case n changing pad!! 

And it's gonna be Bentlie Elizabeth Boudreaux!!!! 

So happy..


----------

